# Stress Coat (Vs) NovAqua+ (Vs) Fish Protector



## glassweaver (May 14, 2010)

Anyway, I'm sure everyone knows about stress coat, but, as bad of a habit as it may be, I have a tendency to window shop for new chemicals. So my store expanded what of Kordons lineup they sell, and I noticed Novaqua+ and Fish Protector. 

Specifically, NovAqua+ states that: 

Is A Best Quality Water Conditioner For All Water Sources
Removes Heavy Metals From Tap Water
Dismantles Chloramines InTap Water
Removes All Chlorine From Tap Water
Provides Health Aids, Including Immunizers and Vitamins To Fishes
Provides Protective Slime Coatings To Fishes
Slime Coatings Repel Viruses and Bacteria From Fishes

and Fish Protector states that: 

Heals Missing Scales & Bruises
Adds Multi-Layer Slime Coat
Helps Minimize Infections
Calms Fishes, Eases Stress
Removes Toxic Heavy Metals from the Water
Important Health Aid in Shipping

Now to me, they look like there pretty much the same thing, except that Fish Protector helps recovery of wounded and stressed fish, while NovAqua+ is more preventative. 

In either case, I think both of these products look better to me than the stress coat I was using, so I figured I'd get some other opinions on this before I ditch stress coat in favor of the NovAqua. Opinions?

NovAqua+ Link: Here
Fish Protector Link: Here


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unless your fish are wounded or recently shipped, you don't need any of this stuff, just dechlor.

A healthy fish in clean water will makes its own slime. If your fish were continually stressed enough to need it, you'd need to rethink your stocking

You can make a case for using "treatment" chemicals in your quarantine tanks, but I wouldn't use it all the time in the main tanks. 

You waste your money, and when you need a product like this, it won't be as effective if its been in the tank all along. 

Of the list you only need


> Removes Heavy Metals From Tap Water
> Dismantles Chloramines InTap Water
> Removes All Chlorine From Tap Wate


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

EMC is correct. If anything, that API Stress Coat actually makes your fish more stressed lol


----------



## glassweaver (May 14, 2010)

Wow, well thanks for the advice. And to think I was adding this stuff a couple times a month! Never did occur to me that it didn't say anything about regular use on the bottle. 

Anyway, I'll keep with my newfound the novaqua then and only use it when I've had to do anything in their tank/relocate anyone. 

Oh all the bottles of stress coat I've bought over the years...for no reason. *cringe*


----------

